# L&O: Criminal Intent



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 5, 2008)

So im pretty much obsessed with all Law & Order's but Criminal Intent is my favorite for sure and new episodes come back on USA on Sunday! Whoo Hoo... more Det. Logan, yum


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, it continues?? Great! I hope we will get the new episodes here soon as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I would love to watch it in English once


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 8, 2008)

I love all the Law and Orders!!! That's like all I watch .  I prefer Robert Goren though. D'Onofrio is a mesmerizing actor.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 10, 2008)

Did you watch the new episode on Sunday?? it was great, definitely a real nail biter and Goren was FANTASTIC.. Eames was great too cause she really put Goren in his place at the end, it was fun to watch.. Next weeks is with Logan, and Wheeler is back!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 14, 2008)

The undercover episode part 2? Awesome!!! I just love that show!


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2008)

Goren looks like he's rapidly morphing into Gil Grissom.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Goren looks like he's rapidly morphing into Gil Grissom._

 
I think he looks more like he's morphing into Orson Welles (I think he played him in a movie a while back anyway).


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 19, 2008)

The Logan/Wheeler episode last Sunday was fantastic.. I really missed Wheeler, she definitely fell right back into her role.. Can't believe she's engaged though! I bet its killing Logan, although he did a pretty good job of playing it cool.. Wonder if her finance will make an appearance in the next episode...


----------

